# Car Wash Tip



## TheeCatzMeow (Feb 8, 2019)

Just wanted to point out a great tip that I've been using for a long time and it occurred to me today at the car wash that many could be using this.

For those that go to the same car wash regularly, or even if its the same few car washes. The "_Always Fold Mirrors at this Location_" function is super helpful. Just as I approached the entrance the first time I set the location, the length of the car wash (mine is pretty long) is about perfect before they auto unfold right after I leave the building.

Simple and very effective.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

What kind of wash are you getting that requires the mirrors to fold? (Doesn't sound like touchless.)


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> What kind of wash are you getting that requires the mirrors to fold? (Doesn't sound like touchless.)


Every automatic touchless 'laser' washes I've seen say to fold your mirrors also.


----------



## radakob (4 mo ago)

TheeCatzMeow said:


> Just wanted to point out a great tip that I've been using for a long time and it occurred to me today at the car wash that many could be using this.
> 
> For those that go to the same car wash regularly, or even if its the same few car washes. The "_Always Fold Mirrors at this Location_" function is super helpful. Just as I approached the entrance the first time I set the location, the length of the car wash (mine is pretty long) is about perfect before they auto unfold right after I leave the building.
> 
> Simple and very effective silver spring.


I don't go to car washes often, maybe once or twice a year as I usually go the do-it-yourself route. Anyways, last time I got a full service with interior/exterior dressing and gave them a tip and they acted awkwardly like they don't normally get tips. So this time I did not prepare a tip and the guy looked at me like he was waiting for something he gave me the keys and gave me a major attitude as he marked the receipt and gave it back... So do you guys tip and how much if you do?


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

I have used @TheeCatzMeow’s tip for several years and it’s a nice help indeed at car washes.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

radakob said:


> I don't go to car washes often, maybe once or twice a year as I usually go the do-it-yourself route. Anyways, last time I got a full service with interior/exterior dressing and gave them a tip and they acted awkwardly like they don't normally get tips. So this time I did not prepare a tip and the guy looked at me like he was waiting for something he gave me the keys and gave me a major attitude as he marked the receipt and gave it back... So do you guys tip and how much if you do?


I gave up on the DIY car wash…just too much work vs. the $20 and 20 minutes of a nearby car wash. So I take my 2018 M3 to a conveyor-belt rotating-brush wash about monthly, or more often as the level of dirtiness varies. I don’t care for the touchless washes; they just don’t get a dirty car clean nor remove bug detritus very well and the high pressure sprays tend to get water where it shouldn’t go. The carwash I use has caused no visible damage whatever to my car. The wash itself is about $22 discounted to $20 at certain times. The team at the end of the wash gets the tips and they’re shared among themselves and the teams at the beginning who do the interior vacuuming and carpet washes. My tip is typically $10. I think that’s fair for the significant manual work done to dry the vehicle, catch any nasty areas the tunnel wash may have missed, clean all the glass in and out, and wipe down the entire interior.

Around here a proper detail job runs between $150-$200. My $20 wash plus $10 tip gets sufficiently close for daily use. I go for the full detail about every 18 months and then get what appears to be a brand new car.


----------

